# label makers...



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm looking for a decent label maker, for labeling switches, circuits and etc. Which ones do you guys use?


----------



## Bama (Dec 17, 2010)

i'm a noob but spend considerable amounts of time on here...check out the tool bag thread... the dude that has a Veto bag has a decent label maker....aww crap....just check out the tool bag thread..:thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm currently using a Dymo Rhino 6000 (http://global.dymo.com/ieIE/Products/RHINO_6000_Hard_Case_Kit.html)

It's kinda bulky (that's a 16x16x8 enclosure for reference), ok it's a freaking brick but it's tough and it makes nice quality labels. It can do vinyl, nylon, polyester, heat shrink and self-laminating.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I still like the old style spin the wheel tape gun. Atleast when the label falls off you can still read what was there in the glue.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have three Brother labelers. My office one will take 1" tape and can print directly from a PC via USB.

Those industrial Dymos do look nice though.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a dymo also. Its not to bad. Feels sorta cheap though. It is a cheaper model though. They had the model Jlarson posted advertised for free if you bought a crap load of the label refills.


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

We were using a Panduit LS9, the tags were like $50 a pack, and it would almost randomly decide when it didn't want to work.. The lettering would be like it was cut in half, it was nice to use though, the typing was nice, and I loved the wire markers.. I'd just buy cheap staples Dymo ones from now on.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

This is the one I use. It's a Brady BMP21, for the money it's a great tagger. Just a little over a hundred bucks.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

mattsilkwood said:


> This is the one I use. It's a Brady BMP21, for the money it's a great tagger. Just a little over a hundred bucks.<img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5056"/>


I think I brought this up with you before Matt, we have that same labeler it works great and the letters are clean, easy to read. It also has a good library of symbols


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> This is the one I use. It's a Brady BMP21, for the money it's a great tagger. Just a little over a hundred bucks.
> View attachment 5056


I have this one also, and it works great. Also have a Brady TLS2200, but their not cheap.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I forgot to mention, _stay away from T&B. _Especially their new orange one, the EZL500. After the failures we had I wouldn't recommend that one to anyone.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

I have the same one Jlarson has it is a great labeler IMO but it was also free threw the company so I like it even more:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

bduerler said:


> I have the same one Jlarson has it is a great labeler IMO but it was also free threw the company so I like it even more:laughing:


I think that particular one in the pic is mine but we have a few shop Dymos too.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> I have this one also, and it works great. Also have a Brady TLS2200, but their not cheap.


Brady TLS2200 is awesome but like you said, not cheap at all.

I have the Rhino machine pictured above & have had no problems - heatshrink labels are a good idea.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

I use a Brady ID Pal, it's one of the cheaper models, but I've been quite pleased with it. Easily fits in my wiring bag, which is a nice plus. For basic labels and wire id, it works great, however I believe the Dymo Rhino that JLarson uses can do quite a bit else, and purchased from Amazon.com isn't that much more.


----------



## Eddy Electron (Jan 28, 2011)

*Brady TLS2200*

I just picked up a used Brady TLS2200 in good condition. No software or cable was included, just the case and manual. I would like to use the computer interface rather than the keyboard on the unit. What software have any of you used? Likes or dislikes? Also where do you buy your labels?

Thanks!


----------

